# Not too bad, lil' pup



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job....but I miss the stories about what Flip did that was silly.....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, there was plenty of time for sillies outside the ring (like how he enjoyed getting people's attention by flopping on his back and kicking his legs in the air like a big doofus.) And I'm sure there will be plenty of sillies still in his future


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations!! A 200 is a 200! Way to go Flip and Jodie!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

EXACTLY!!! Congratulations!!!!!



fuzzbuzz said:


> Congratulations!! A 200 is a 200! Way to go Flip and Jodie!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoohooo  That is impressive, for sure! Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Good luck with your decisions.


well some have already told me their opinion on what decision I should make  But I also have an email in to someone who knows him and I am waiting for a response from her on her opinion. I guess I could ask myself "what's the worst that can happen?" But when it comes to Flip if I think about that question too hard I might never put him in Novice! ROFL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess in my mind I would probably need to decide on scores and Q rate; many people I know put the score above the Q, as in a major mistake made and they start training in the ring so their dog NQ's and the score doesn't go into their average, others want the title and will accept lower scores especially if they are looking for ring exposure and still others want titles with a 3 for 3 Q rate on each title with a high score average - as you said, decisions


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I put the long term before the short term. I don't care about an average but I will correct a dog (not physically of course) and take an NQ if I think it will help future ring time. I'd like high scores but more important to me for novice is his state of mind...is he going to be happy, focused, and giving me his best effort? Two weeks ago he was not there, yesterday he was. hmmmm....it's summer, I don't want to have to think! LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You know what part makes me more nervous than any other part? The awards part. All those dogs together in the ring in an informal manner. People clapping. People trying to hug you if you do well. Accepting ribbons. We've worked so much on self control, especially around other dogs, but I do not fully trust him not to try to get at another dog to play with him. Yesterday I put him back in the crate for the wild card class and went in by myself. For prenovice he didn't even have us leave the ring after stays so I put him between my legs, left some space between us and the other dogs, and held the leash down by his collar when getting his ribbon. I certainly don't want to bring an annoying dog in that could possibly cause problems with non dog-friendly dogs. I also don't want to give the impression to outsiders that I'm doing that because he's aggressive either.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sure you will survive the awards portion of it..LOL! Now get your butt out there in Novice!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

alrighty, I just got the "official advice" I was waiting on. Looks like we will be starting novice in July. I can't usethe smilies on my kindle so imagine an inserted bug eyed nervous smiley here


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Sounds like he did fantastic!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Went in later for prenovice, where he scored a 200!  Of course it's not nearly the same as if it had been a regular class, but it's still a lot of fun to have the judge call out that score. I said I should have taken a picture of my score sheet with all those 0's all the way down because I might never see that again!
> .


 I thought I was the only geeky one.:doh:. look what I took for my scrapbook.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

ROFL, now I wish I had taken the picture!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Jodie!!!! I think you over think situations my friend. : You are absolutely right to be happy with a 200 in pre novice. Heck that is a great score REGARDLESS of the division we all have to start somewhere. I think both you and Flip just need to get out there and DO IT!!! I know you can.


----------

